# Rush - site on sea - hidden problems?



## sleepyholla (11 May 2014)

.reagrimes.ie/brochure_test.php?id=19720

I suspect there are many reasons as to why it might be difficult and/or expensive to buy, secure permission, prep and build on this site but just wondered if anyone here had any opinions one way or the other?


----------



## daithi28 (12 May 2014)

Well the land comes up Fingal's interactive map as marshy ground, so probably sdrainage issues and/or flooding issues for a start.

Then the land has a 'HA' or High Amenity zoning objective so unless you are working the family farm or you meet the Council's exceptional health reason criteria, I'd say you have two hopes, Bob Hope and No Hope.....

...... and Bob Hope is dead.


----------



## sleepyholla (12 May 2014)

thanks daithi28 - good observations.
I wasn't aware of that interactive map, and didn't know what the HA meant. Is there a legend with the map for those abbreviations?
I'd post a link to it if I had clocked up enough posts to allow me. 
It's a great resource.


----------



## daithi28 (13 May 2014)

The abbreviations are in the text of the Development Plan itself, whichb you can download from the fingalcoco websitesite. The "Rural Living" Section gives you some info on qualifying criteria.


----------

